
The health care scare - quantified
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2020/08/06/health-insurance-canada-lie/
======
obblekk
This is a sober self reflection. Whether you agree with the politics or not,
it ought to be inspiring as a way to reflect on one’s impact on their society.

On the political side, it does seem to confirm that there was a strong
intentional push against welfare maximizing healthcare policies motivated by
private profit. It’s hard to see positive intent if intelligent, well
resourced people intentionally made statements to lawmakers and the media
about facts that they either knew were false (for other countries) or chose
not to verify in the slightest. That’s grave damage to the public in a
republic.

~~~
quantified
Not mentioned were fictions like George H. W. Bush’s campaign claim that there
were only 5 chemotherapy machines in all of Ontario. But we unfortunately
accept a high level of outright lies from our politicians, especially in
campaigns.

------
raincom
At least this guy was an exec at CIGNA, and his job was to protect the
interests of his company, his industry. What happened to Sen. Max Baucus and
other politicians, who is supposed to represent the public interest?

Any "mea culpa" from any member from the political class? I don't expect it.
Instead, they are busy being on the payroll of pharma, healthcare, lobbyists,
etc.

------
jeffrallen
Congratulations, but you're still a bastard. Don't ask me for forgiveness, try
a higher power, maybe he/she will give you what you're looking for.

